# Luftwaffe Oddities



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I just found these via the IPMS Stockholm site...sadly the text is all in Russian but I think the pics speak for themselves.
Check out the awesome BMW Flugelrad...

http://ipmsstockholm.org/news/article.asp?data=9191871187_~d_20070322_080013_~t_Luftwaffe_paper_planes_by_Aleksander_Nevzorov_~a_Martin_Waligorski.xml


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Best source on line for paper projekts: http://www.luft46.com/

Here's my built-ups so far, with at least as many kits in the stockpile to go:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/models_projekts.html


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Where is that translation website when I need it?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

CaptFrank said:


> Where is that translation website when I need it?



Try this one:

http://babelfish.altavista.com/

VERY useful for researching them there ferriner websites! :wave:


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

wow...really like the Messerchmitt Me 262 HG III lots of detail...really nice...same for the Lippisch sailplane bomber...the Me 262 HGIII has a strange similarity to the modern day B2 Spirit...both really nice models IMHO...


----------

